# Getting Married in the Uk with Student Visa



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new to this. I just have few questions. I'm on a Tier 4 student visa which was issued in August 2012 and will expire in October 2015. I have a fiancee who is a UK citizen and we're planning to marry in April 2015. So my questions are;

Can I definitely get married on a Student Visa in the UK? Is it legal? 

and 

What documents do I have to take to the Register Office in order to do that?

I would appreciate if someone answers my question. Thank you.


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

As a foreigner you can get married on settlement visas (has to be issued for longer than 6 month - therefore yours is ok). There are only certain register offices where foreign nationals can get married (in every big city, details are on the gov.uk homepage). You will have to give notice at least 16 days beforehand and bring your passport and two recent proof of address documents. If you were married before you need your marriage certificate and legal divorce papers.


----------



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks very much for your reply.


----------



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

By the way do I need to prove I wasn't married before, do I need a document that proves it from turkish consulate?


----------



## JFC (Jul 3, 2014)

You mean like a "letter of no impediment"? No, not needed. 

Keep in mind that there is no name declaration involved (if you want to have the same last name, you or your partner would have to do this later, probably with your embassy - can be an issue, so maybe check that out). I am from a country that is fine accepting my British marriage certificate but requires that I declare a family-name which is surprisingly tricky


----------



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh cool yes that's what I meant. So I'm planning to have my partner's surname but this is something we need to do later than. Hope it's not difficult :/


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

JFC said:


> As a foreigner you can get married on settlement visas (has to be issued for longer than 6 month - therefore yours is ok).


Since your Tier 4 was issued for longer than 6 months, you can marry. It is not, however a settlement visa. You can marry if you are in the UK on a long term visa which means it has been issued for more than 6 months.

There are 6 months visas which allow marriage: the fiance visa and the visitor for marriage visa.


----------



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Since your Tier 4 was issued for longer than 6 months, you can marry. It is not, however a settlement visa. You can marry if you are in the UK on a long term visa which means it has been issued for more than 6 months.
> 
> There are 6 months visas which allow marriage: the fiance visa and the visitor for marriage visa.


Thank you. My brother in law confused me, he said I can't get married on a student visa. People shouldn't comment on such things if they're not sure


----------



## Miss sunshine (Sep 2, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Since your Tier 4 was issued for longer than 6 months, you can marry. It is not, however a settlement visa. You can marry if you are in the UK on a long term visa which means it has been issued for more than 6 months.
> 
> There are 6 months visas which allow marriage: the fiance visa and the visitor for marriage visa.


Pls can you advice me on this , my fiance is british , we met while I was on holiday in the uk, I have a visit visa that expires March 2015, I applied for a fiance visa but was denied based on his financial status due to the fact that he was in the process of changing jobs when we applied (his new job meets the requirement but his old job didn't , his new job is way better salary wise and is beyond the requirement , can I get married in the uk with my visit visa , it's still valid til March 2015. Pls advice , I just waited 6 months only to be refused, so devastated.


----------



## popejoan (Aug 19, 2014)

You should have waited until he changes job and worked there for 6 months. It says if your visa is issued more than 6 months, you can legally get married in the UK, so you should check that.maybe you should open a new thread and ask these questions there. There are lots of people.here that can give you a better advice


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Miss sunshine said:


> Pls can you advice me on this , my fiance is british , we met while I was on holiday in the uk, I have a visit visa that expires March 2015, I applied for a fiance visa but was denied based on his financial status due to the fact that he was in the process of changing jobs when we applied (his new job meets the requirement but his old job didn't , his new job is way better salary wise and is beyond the requirement , can I get married in the uk with my visit visa , it's still valid til March 2015. Pls advice , I just waited 6 months only to be refused, so devastated.


You _cannot_ get married in the UK on any sort of tourist or visitor visa, except the Marriage Visitor Visa and you are not allowed to switch from Marriage Visitor Visa to further leave to remain... you must leave at the end of your Marriage Visitor Visa.

Your only option is to re-apply for a Fiancée Visa from your home country.


----------



## Vinod1909 (Oct 18, 2013)

Miss sunshine said:


> Pls can you advice me on this , my fiance is british , we met while I was on holiday in the uk, I have a visit visa that expires March 2015, I applied for a fiance visa but was denied based on his financial status due to the fact that he was in the process of changing jobs when we applied (his new job meets the requirement but his old job didn't , his new job is way better salary wise and is beyond the requirement , can I get married in the uk with my visit visa , it's still valid til March 2015. Pls advice , I just waited 6 months only to be refused, so devastated.


Unfortunately you cannot get married in uk under visit visa / tourist visa. It means that you have to go back to your country and apply for Fiance visa / spouse with uk embassy in your country.


----------



## Miss sunshine (Sep 2, 2014)

Ok will do,thankyou guys


----------

